# Fraccing frickin' frucked?



## happytown (2 March 2010)

Following on from the recent doco, Gasland, premiering at Sundance (hug it out bitch), things are heating up in the US when it comes to fraccing - House Committee on Energy and Commerce is investigating the practice of hydraulic fracturing  and the threat to the environment posed by substances used therein

see for eg

http://www.democracynow.org/2010/2/23/congress_to_investigate_safety_of_natural


----------



## happytown (30 July 2010)

epa listening tour currently underway in us regarding the threat that hydraulic fracturing may pose to groundwater

see for eg, "EPA Weighs Risks of Hydraulic Fracturing for Natural Gas", NYT, 23/07/10 [not reproduced in full, with link provided to enable forum members to read full story at NYT website]

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/24/business/energy-environment/24gas.html?ref=business&pagewanted=all



> The streams of people came to to the public meeting here armed with stories of yellowed and foul-smelling well water, deformed livestock, poisoned fish and itchy skin. The culprit, these people argued, was hydraulic fracturing, a method of extracting natural gas that involves blasting underground rock with a cocktail of water, sand and chemicals.
> 
> Gas companies countered that the horror stories described in Pennsylvania and at other meetings held recently in Texas and Colorado are either fictions or not the companies' fault.
> 
> ...



as to the EPA study

as annd in the Federal Register Vol 75, No 118, Mon 06/21/10



> The EPA is announcing four public meetings to explain its proposed plan to study the relationship between hydraulic fracturing and drinking water.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



EPA study timeline (taken from EPA Hydraulic Fracturing Study Federal Partner Consultation preso dated 05/27/10, p8)

05-06/10 State & Federal Partner meetings
06/10 website posted
07-08/10 Public meetings
09/10 Draft Study Design Final
10-11/10 Technical Workshops
10/10 Peer Review
01/11 initiate Study
late /12 initial results expected

as to fracking fluid makeup (from "Modern Shale Gas Development in the United States: A Primer, US Dept of Energy, Office of Fossil Energy National Energy Technology Laboratory, April 2009, p 61)



> ...
> 
> The fracturing fluids used for shale gas stimulations consist primarily of water but also include a variety of additives. The number of chemical additives used in typical fracture treatment varies on the conditions of the specific well being fractured. A typical fracture treatment will use very low concentrations of between 3 and 12 additive chemicals depending on the characteristics of the water and the shale formation being fractured. Each component serves a specific, engineered purpose. The predominant fluids currently being used for fracture treatments in the gas shale plays are water-based fracturing fluids mixed with friction-reducing additives (called silckwater).
> 
> ...



an inductry fact sheet ("A Fluid Situation: Typical Solution* used in Hydraulic Fracturing" from www.energyindepth.org) lists the fracturing fluids as

99.51% water and sand;
0.49% additives, comprising
-acids 0.123% (helps dissolve minerals and initiate fissure in rock - pre-fracture);
-glutaraldehyde 0.001% (eliminates bacteria in the water);
-sodium chloride 0.01% (allows delayed breakdown of the gel polymer chains);
-N, n-Dimethyl formamide 0.002% (prevents corrosion of the pipe);
-borate salts 0.007% (maintains fluid viscosity as temp increases);
-polyacylamide (minimizes friction between fluid and pipe);
-petroleum distillates 0.088% ('slicks' water to minimize friction);
-guar gum 0.056% (thickens water to suspend the sand);
-citric acid 0.004% (prevents precipitation of metal oxides);
-potassium chloride 0.06% (creates brine carrier fluid);
-ammonium bisulfite (removes O2 from H20 tp protect pipe from corrosion);
-sodium or potassiom carbonate 0.011% (maintains effectiveness of other components);
-proppant (allows fissure to remain open so gas can escape);
-ethylene glycol 0.043% (prevents scale deposits in pipe);
-isopropanol 0.085% (increases viscosity of fracture fluid)

the above info is sourced (according to factsheet) from the aforementioned Gas Shale Primer, supra

however, again from p 61 of the Primer



> ...
> 
> Overall the concentration of additives in most slickwater fracturing fluids is a relatively consistent 0.5% to 2% with water making up 98% to 99.5%.
> 
> ...



the example of the makeup of a typical fracturing fluid (0.49% aditives) in both the industry factsheet and the Primer is below the 'relatively consistent' 0.5-2.0% in 'most slickwater fracturing fluids'


----------



## happytown (30 July 2010)

cont/d

interestingly the EPA has examined hydraulic fracturing previously in a 2004 report, "Evaluation of Impacts to Underground Sources of Drinking Water by Hydraulic Fracturing of Coalbed Methane Reservoirs, June 2004, EPA 816-R-04-003", from the exec summary:



> ... assesses the potential for contamination of underground sources of drinking water (USDWs) from the injection of hydraulic fracturing fluids into coalbed methane (CBM) wells. To increase the effectiveness and efficiency of the study, EPA has taken a phased approach.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



from Ch 7 Conclusions and Recommendations:



> ...
> 
> 7.4 Conclusions
> 
> ...



it is interseting that Phase I (and indeed the only phase) of the study was based primarily on 'existing literature', when according to Ch 4 Hydraulic Fracturing Fluids,



> ...
> 
> 4.1 Introduction
> 
> ...



the 2004 report is available form the EPA website, www.epa.gov

a counter to the 2004 EPA report can be found in "Our Drinking Water at Risk: What EPA and the Oil & Gas Industry don't want us to know about Hydraulic Fracturing", Oil & Gas Accountability Project, April 2005, www.ogap.org which



> ... found that EPA removed information from earlier drafts that suggested unregulated fracturing poses a threat to human health, and that the agency did not include information that suggests fracturing fluids may pose a threat to drinking water long after drilling operations are completed. OGAP's review of relevant data on hydraulic fracturing suggests that there is insufficient information for EPA to have concluded that hydraulic fracturing does not pose a threat to drinking water.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



 (Our Drinking Water at Risk, p vii)

for further reading,

a pro-hydraulic fracturing website www.hydraulicfracturing.com

an anti-hydraulic fracturing website www.earthworksaction.org


----------



## Agentm (30 July 2010)

was watching the public meetings in the US for some time now over this issue..

its gaining ground

i invested for a long while in the eagleford shale, and plenty of meetings on this issue are being held throughout the counties.

nice posts

aquifer depletion resulting from the demands for the water is a very touchy subject in the counties..


----------



## happytown (2 August 2010)

agreed agentm

your knowledge of the eagleford is plain to see for all at asf

real delicate balance between ensuring safe usable groundwater and acreage money/energy requirements

whether the epa is up for the job, who knows

for an environmental protection agency they have produced an awful lot of whistleblowers, generally, arguing the contrary

the fact that some states agencies' are acting in advance of the epa study is interesting

this is potentially a significant issue for frac drilling operations


----------



## Bigukraine (2 August 2010)

Agentm said:


> was watching the public meetings in the US for some time now over this issue..
> 
> its gaining ground
> 
> ...






happytown said:


> agreed agentm
> 
> your knowledge of the eagleford is plain to see for all at asf
> 
> ...




Funny Agentm how i brought this up months ago and it was basically a much to do about nothing was the line of your responce......... as i said the issue was being looked at by congress at the time and looks like now the chickens are comming home to roost......
looks like the ADI sale to AWE was done with this in mind and looks like AWE have bought themselves a whole lot of future trouble


----------



## happytown (6 August 2010)

so why not just trust the oil and gas industry when it comes to hydraulic fracturing then,

http://www.nytimes.com/gwire/2010/0...d-companies-acknowledge-fracking-w-90863.html

"*Two Oil Field Companies Acknowledge Fracking With Diesel*", NYT, 19/02/10, by Mike Soraghan



> Two of the world's largest oil-field service companies have acknowledged to Congress that they used diesel in hydraulic fracturing after telling federal regulators they would stop injecting the fuel near underground water supplies.
> 
> Halliburton and BJ Services acknowledged to the House Oversight and Governement Reform Committee in January 2008 that they had used diesel in the controversial process that has expanded access to vast natural gas plays.
> 
> ...



is the oil and gas industry, at least publicly, concerned about the spotlight being placed squarely on hydraulic fracturing - not so it would appear,

http:///www.nytimes.com/gwire/2010/...try-reps-greet-house-fracking-prob-63352.html

"*Energy Industry Reps Greet House Fracking Probe With Shrug*", NYT, 22/02/10, by Katie Howell



> Energy insiders say a new House probe of hydraulic fracturing is unlikely to hinder development of new domestic shale gas plays ...
> 
> Waxman and Markey launched their inquiry just days after EPAs top drinking water official said he had not seen documented evidence of contamination caused by fracturing and that state regulators were doing a good job overseeing the process.
> 
> ...



the EPA study begins,

http://www.nytimes.com/gwire/2010/0...tudy-of-fracturings-effects-on-wat-76992.html

"*EPA Begins Study of Fracturing's Effects on Water Supplies*", NYT, 18/03/10, by Katie Howell



> US EPA announced the start today of a study examining the effects of a controversial oil and gas production technique known as hydraulic fracturing on water supplies.
> 
> "Our research will be designed to answer questions about the potential impact of hydraulic fracturing on human health and the environment," EPA Assistant Administrator Paul Anastas said in a statement. "The study will be conducted through a transparent, peer-reviewed process, with significant stakeholder input."
> 
> ...



so who is leading the charge against the regulation of hydraulic fracturing in the us

http://www.nytimes.com/gwire/2010/0...h-against-federal-legislation-of-f-95671.html

"*BP, Others Push Against Federal Regulation of Fracturing*", NYT, 23/03/10, by Mike Soraghan



> BP America Inc and two other oil and gas companies are lobbying for the new Senate climate and energy bill to recommend against federal regulation of hydraulic fracturing.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## happytown (6 August 2010)

whilst the O&G industry opposes any change to current regulation, mainstream concerns are growing, such as this NYT editorial,

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/29/opinion/29mon3.html

"*Finding Natural Gas, Safely*", NYT, 28/03/10, Editorial



> The Environemental Protection Agency will soon begin a much-needed study of the effects on water quality and public health of a method of extracting natural gas called hydraulic fracturing. An EPA investigation in 2004 was rightly seen as superficial and skewed toward industry, which provided much of the underlying data. This one must be comprehensive and transparent.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



it would appear, however, that the industry's reach into the political sphere is still powerful,

http://www.nytimes.com/gwire/2010/0...r-withdraws-natural-gas-fracking-a-82343.html

"*Colo Lawmaker Withdraws Natural Gas 'Fracking' Amendment to Water Bill*", NYT, 26/05/10, by Paul Quinlan



> Colorado Democrat Diana Degette withdrew a proposed amendment today from House water legislation that would have expanded regulation of a controversial oil and gas production technique that some say has contributed to groundwater pollution.
> 
> Degette's amendment to a water-infrastructure bill (HR 5320), which the Energy and Commerce Committee went on to pass with only one no-vote, would have required drillers under the Safe Drinking Water Act to disclose the chemicals used during hydraulic fracturing to state regulators or US EPA.
> 
> ...



in spite of the O&G industry's immense power, cracks begin to appear,

http://www.nytimes.com/gwire/2010/0...-companys-disclosure-decision-could-5706.html

"*Natural Gas Comapny's Disclosure decision Could Change Fracking Debate*", NYT, 15/07/10, by Mike Soraghan



> A Texas natural gas producer's decision to voluntarily disclose the chemicals it injects into the ground could prompt other drillers to do the same, and pave the way for regulators to require such disclosure.
> 
> But Range Resources Corp's move also reflects the desire of industry to get out ahead of the issue to prevent federal regulation of the key drilling practice called hydraulic fracturing, or fracking.
> 
> ...



which asx-listed co's and asf-posted co's rely heavily on hydraulic fracturing in their us operations - and are any of the threads discussing the issue of regulation as a potential long-term investment risk


----------



## happytown (3 November 2010)

an update on the issue of hydraulic fracturing in the us at present

some states are not waiting for the epa report into the dangers fraccing may pose to human health via poisonous chemicals used impacting on the water table and aquifers

"*NY Senate approves fracking moratorium*", by Mireya Navarro, NYT, 04/08/10



> ... New York State Senate voted 48 to 9 Tuesday night to issue a temporary moratorium ...
> 
> state Department of Environmental Conservation is currently reviewing the environmental impact of drilling in upstate NY, where natural gas companies are buying up leases and applying for permits to tap the Marcellus Shale ...
> 
> ...



going to Pennsylvania huh?

"*New lawsuit filed in fracking country*", by Tom Zeller Jr, NYT, 15/09/10



> More than a dozen families in Susquehanna County, Pennsylvania, filed a lawsuit late Tuesday against the Southwestern Energy Production Co, asserting ... [contamination of] their drinking water
> 
> ...



"*Pennsylvania Governor bans fracking in state forests*", by Tom Zeller Jr, NYT, 26/10/10



> ... Edward G Rendell of Pennsylvania signed an executive order on Tuesday effectively banning further natural gas development on state forest lands
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



tick tock tick tock

frick frock frack


----------



## happytown (27 June 2011)

anyone investing in shale gas plays in the us needs to read the following from the nyt, dated 25/06/11 (link not provided - go to nyt, business, energy)

"Insiders sound an alarm amid a natural gas rush", nyt, 25/06/11, by Ian Urbina

nyt has received hundreds of emails and documents casting doubt on the claims made by the industry

the documents are available at the nyt website



> ...
> 
> In the emails, energy executives, industry lawyers, state geologists and market analysts voice skepticism about lofty forecasts and question whether companies are intentionally, and even illegally, overstating the productivity of their wells and the size of their reserves. Many of these emails also suggest a view that is in stark contrast to more bullish public comments made by the industry, in much the same way that insiders have raised doubts about previous financial bubbles.
> 
> ...




cheers


----------

